# Structured Wiring - best place for supplies



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

And this is a good HOW TO DO THE STRUCTURED WIRING - this is a good source to get the idea of how structure wiring works ( SIMPLE stuff)
http://www.swhowto.com/


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Parts Express, our sponsor.


----------

